# 4th carving attempt



## cowboyvet (Nov 3, 2010)

This if my 4th carving and second eagle. First one with a dime tip bar. It is all chainsaw except I did use a dremal to help with the eyes. This is my first time trying to put a pic in so hope it works.








and another view


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 3, 2010)

Great job!! How much time do you have in it?


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm disabled from Iraq so not very fast. It took me a week but maybe only about 6 hours carving then a few more putting the finish on. I have to work a short time then recoup but that also gives me time to think about what I want to do with it.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks great to me. +1.


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks. Does it look like something I could start selling some to help pay for my habbit. If so, any suggestions on how to go about it. What is the best way? Pretty big and heavy for ebay. I suppose it is a long slow process to get your name around town to build a market. This one was made out of red oak.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes it would sell but im not good at priceing them. I spend more time on my carvings than the price will allow...thats a fine line,when to stop the carving so you dont loose money. Carving soft wood will be easier on you.Try some pine or cedar.


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm doing it for stress release for now so time doesn't matter yet. I loose track of it with all the stop and go I have to do anyways. It would be nice to sell a few pieces though to pay for some saws-n-gas. Time will tell. So far I've been sticking to hardwoods more for the fact I can burn the scrap to heat my shop. I think I will try to pick up some cedar next trip to the tree yard. I need a new mailbox and thought about doing something in cedar for it.


----------



## logging22 (Nov 3, 2010)

Good looking pooch, and bird.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 3, 2010)

Cedar would be the way to go for that.It holds up better and wont crack as bad as hardwood.Poplar and black walnut carve good also.


----------



## twoclones (Nov 4, 2010)

cowboyvet said:


> thanks. Does it look like something I could start selling some to help pay for my habbit.



"Everything sells eventually." 
It must be seen to be sold so determine your price then spread the word. Put a photo on Craigslist, tack a "For Sale" sign on it in front of your house, upload the photo to your FaceBook photo album, etcetera...


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 4, 2010)

twoclones said:


> "Everything sells eventually."



I hear the "eventually" part. Thanks for all the advice. I will make it visable and see what happens. Thanks again everyone for the positive feedback


----------



## colverpa (Nov 4, 2010)

ctrees4$ said:


> Great job!! How much time do you have in it?



very nice


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks good! 

I've been thinking about starting carving myself, have a few top handle saws, the access to plenty of big wood, any tips for just starting out?


----------



## twoclones (Nov 4, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> That looks good!
> 
> I've been thinking about starting carving myself, have a few top handle saws, the access to plenty of big wood, any tips for just starting out?



Grab a 35cc saw and carve a mushroom. If you still like carving, buy this book 
http://www.treelineusa.com/chainsaw-carving-a-bear.html 

Carve some bears. If you want to progress beyond that, buy this video 
http://www.whidbeystore.com/

Remember, if you compete with the guy down the road by simply lowering your prices, you're pissing off a guy who owns a lot of chainsaws  

Butch


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 4, 2010)

The way I started was just get dirty provided you have plenty saw experience. Carving is alot about using a saw in a way it was never intended. Lots of tip work and you better know the point where it will kick. The hardest thing I had to overcome was learning it was "just a piece of firewood", meaning if you screw up it can still heat the house. Once I got over the fear of screwing up, it started to flow and I can see progress everytime I fire up the saw. I might not be an expert yet, but those are the hardest leasons I've learned so far. Start the way Twoclones suggested (he is the pro) and just keep getting dirty.


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 4, 2010)

twoclones said:


> Remember, if you compete with the guy down the road by simply lowering your prices, you're pissing off a guy who owns a lot of chainsaws
> 
> Butch



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks Great! Thanks for serving.


----------

